# Comfort Zone vs Feliway?



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

Is Comfort Zone with Feliway basically the same thing as just Feliway? CZ is about 1/2 the cost of plain Feliway so I am wondering what the difference is.

I am thinking (correct me if I'm wrong!) that'd it be good to spray a little on the towel that'll go in the cat carrier when we go to pick up our kitties. and maybe a small spray in the litter box?

Also, their "safe place" is going to be in the kitchen + since there are no "hidey holes" in there, I plan on making a little "cave" out of a box (or 2) with a door cut out + put a *small* spray in them . . . 

What do you think?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Is it possible to enclose your kitchen with a door? It could work, I suppose, depending on the size of the kitchen, too. Small (but not too small, of course) seems to work for them as they get used to their new room. Just know that sometimes the appliance noise might freak them out. One of mine still jumps and hides anytime I turn on the garbage disposal. You may not be able to use it for a while or a dishwasher, for example. 

Is the bathroom or bedroom too small or not kitty proofed?


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

The bathroom is WAY too small and I'd rather use a room with tile than one with carpet til we know that THEY know about the litter box. We don't have a disposal OR a dishwasher so no worries there. Plus I am thinking that the kitchen would be good cuz then they can get used to household noises + to people being around . . . we have a pet gate to keep them in the kitchen til it's time to explore more . . .


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Bon-
Sorry, I think I unintentionally missed the original question, lol. So the difference between CZ and Feliway? It's basically the same thing. Found this: Comfort Zone with Feliway FAQ: CatFaeries.com

If anyone knows more, feel free to clarify. My spray does say "made in France!" Oui!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Bon, 
Do get down on your belly in the kitchen...
You want to see all of the baseboards fully covered!
You do not want this to happen:







Snowflake found a hole under the counter!


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

TabbCatt ~ Thank You for the helpful link! It's bookmarked. 

10cats ~ Thank You - I hadn't thought that! I'll make sure to lay down on the floor + try to think like Snowflake!


----------

